# Block nvidia-drivers und opengl

## uhai

wiedermal ein Block, den ich nicht verstehe:

```
[blocks B      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[-libglvnd(-)] ("x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[-libglvnd(-)]" is hard blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7)

[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7, media-libs/mesa-19.3.5)

```

Heißt das nvidia-drivers braucht USE=libglvnd ? Und wie muß ich den zweiten Block deuten? Hat das etwas mit der news 2020-03-09-opencl-abi_x86_32-phaseout zu tun? opencl ist doch ein anderes Modul als opengl....????

uhai

----------

## uhai

Ist wohl ein bekannter Fehler für den schon ein Patch vorgeschlagen ist. Probiere ich morgen mal aus....

uhai

----------

## michael_w

Bist Du da weitergekommen? Bei mir gibt es da immer noch einen Block:

```

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7, x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.59, media-libs/mesa-19.3.5)

```

nvidia-drivers ist mit USE="libglvnd" gebaut.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Funktioniert bei mir nur mit

```
USE="-libglvnd" emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## Josef.95

@uhai,

ich denke mit deiner nvidia-drivers-390er-Version solltest vermutlich erst mal in der make.conf USE="-libglvnd" setzen,

oder beim fixen von Bug 713546 mithelfen :)

----------

## uhai

Sorry,

konnte mich um das Thema nicht weiter kümmern weil ich überraschend "Pandemie-Beauftragter" wurde und auf einmal die Firma umkrempeln darf/muss.

Scheint so, als ob der  mit Patch zwar den Block beseitigt, aber nicht funktioniert? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Wie kann ich den anderen Bug unterstützen?  Ich kann mein emerge- -info hochladen und das Problem von hier aus bestätigen, aber weiter?

uhai

PS: mit USE=-libglvnd ist der Block weg und emerge läuft....

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir hat er beim update von x11-libs/cairo immer mit nem Linkerfehler gegen libGL abgebrochen.

Den Block hat er aber selbststänfig aufgelöst.

Hab dann 

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

 oder so probiert, dann lief alles durch.

Und nvidia-drivers sieht jetzt so aus:

```
emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.59:0/440::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver kms libglvnd multilib tools -compat -gtk3 -static-libs -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

```

Und nach den Updates gibt es eselect opengl nicht mehr   :Confused: 

```
eselect

Usage: eselect <global options> <module name> <module options>

Global options:

  --brief                   Make output shorter

  --colour=<yes|no|auto>    Enable or disable colour output (default 'auto')

Built-in modules:

  help                      Display a help message

  usage                     Display a usage message

  version                   Display version information

Extra modules:

  binutils                  Manage installed versions of sys-devel/binutils

  cdparanoia                Manage /usr/bin/cdparanoia implementation

  ecj                       Manage ECJ targets

  editor                    Manage the EDITOR environment variable

  env                       Manage environment variables set in /etc/env.d/

  fontconfig                Manage fontconfig /etc/fonts/conf.d/ symlinks

  gcc                       Manage installed versions of sys-devel/gcc

  java-vm                   Manage the Java system and user VM

  kernel                    Manage the /usr/src/linux symlink

  locale                    Manage the LANG environment variable

  maven                     Manage Maven targets

  modules                   Query eselect modules

  mpg123                    Manage /usr/bin/mpg123 implementation

  news                      Read Gentoo ("GLEP 42") news items

  notify-send               Manage /usr/bin/notify-send implementation

  opencl                    Manage the OpenCL implementation used by your system

  pager                     Manage the PAGER environment variable

  php                       Manage php installations

  pinentry                  Manage /usr/bin/pinentry implementation

  profile                   Manage the make.profile symlink

  python                    Manage Python interpreter preferences

  rc                        Manage /etc/init.d scripts in runlevels

  ruby                      Manage Ruby symlinks

  vi                        Manage /usr/bin/vi implementations

  visual                    Manage the VISUAL environment variable

  wxwidgets                 Manage the system default wxWidgets profile

  xvmc                      Manage the XvMC implementation used by your system

```

Gabs da irgendwelche Infos zu?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die gleiche Frage beschäftigt mich auch gerade. Mit welchem Kommando kann ich jetzt listen und ggf. umschalten?

----------

